# Eco advice ????



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...tips-for-an-ecofriendly-car-wash-1997791.html

Don't dry your car with paper!!, car product can heat up paint in the sun, only use a hose to rinse after.

Nothing about any practical alternatives ...


----------



## erich (Jun 15, 2011)

These eco friendly tips are really very good. we all have to use this eco- friendly car wash.


----------



## erich (Jun 15, 2011)

thanks for your information.these tips are really very good now days for our environment.


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 1, 2009)

"The US International Carwash Association reports that automatic car washes use less than half the water of even the most careful home car washer - 45 gallons (170 liters) per car compared to between 80 and 140 gallons (303-530 liters) for home washing."

I can't take this statement seriously. 170 litres that's 17 buckets of water! I use far less than that.

Reminds me of the phrase; "There are lies, damned lies, and there are statistics".

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lies,_damned_lies,_and_statistics


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I'll wager I use less than 150 litres to wash the car.


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

i use about 20- 30. quick pre spray then ONR wash. 

if it isnt that bad i wont pre spray, so use about 8 litres.


----------

